# [solved] KVM Host mit 2 Netzwerkkarten

## nanos

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich schlage mich jetzt schon einige Zeit mit einem KVM Server mit 2 Netzwerkkarten rum.

Der KVM Host selbst ist im internen Netz mit IP Adresse 192.168.1.40 auf eth0.

Alle Guest sollen über eth1 vom öffentlichen Netz eine IP Adresse bekommen.

Der Zugriff von Guest auf Host ist nicht erwünscht.

Ich habe einige Aleitungen gelesen und eine Bridge br0 mit mehreren taps und eth1 in dieser Bridge angelegt.

Leider wird in allen Anleitungen der Bridge eine IP Adresse zugewiesen und genau das ist mein Problem.

Ich habe momentan nämlich nur eine öffentliche IP Adresse zur Verfügung und die soll für den Guest sein.

Wie kann ich das am Besten lösen?

Hier mal ist derzeitige Config der Bridge

```
bridge_br0="eth1 tap0 tap1"

brctl_br0=( "setfd 0" "sethello 0" "stp off" )

RC_NEED_br0="net.tap0 net.tap1"

config_br0=( "null" )

config_tap0=( "null" )

tuntap_tap0="tap"

mac_tap0="52:54:00:12:34:56"

config_tap1=( "null" )

tuntap_tap1="tap"

mac_tap1="52:54:00:12:34:59"

config_eth1=( "null" )

```

Last edited by nanos on Wed Dec 02, 2009 6:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

wie ist die Ausgabe von ifconfig? Wie startest du denn die VM (Befehl)?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## nanos

Hallo

Ich starte die VM mit:

```
qemu -hda server1.raw -name SERVER1 \

 -cdrom ../server1.iso \

 -boot c -vnc :2 -k de -daemonize \

 -net nic,vlan=0,macaddr=52:54:00:12:34:56 \

 -net tap,vlan=0,ifname=tap1,script=no

```

und mittlerweile funktioniert es sogar.

Ich habe die Zeile mit den Parametern der Bridge entfernt und vergebe eine nicht existierende IP Adresse für die Bridge.

```
bridge_br0="eth1 tap1"

RC_NEED_br0="net.tap1"

# Bridge config

config_br0=( "1.1.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 1.1.1.1" )

routes_br0=( "default via 1.1.1.1" )

config_eth1=( "null" )

# tap1 server1

config_tap1=( "null" )

tuntap_tap1="tap"

mac_tap1="52:54:00:12:34:59"

```

Bei dieser Methode muss ich die taps zwar immer manuell anlegen pro VM aber wenigstens funktioniert das jetzt mal.

----------

## bbgermany

Die IP aus deiner Konfiguration für das br0-Interface ist hoffentlich nicht wirklich die, die du nutzt? Schau doch mal hier in die Netzwerkkonfiguration. Normalerweise sollte es dir möglich sein, das br0-Interface auch ohne IP Konfiguration hochfahren: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/KVM#Networking

MfG. Stefan

----------

## nanos

Nein, ich habe aber schon viel probiert und weil ich dem "config_br0=( "null" ) " nicht mehr vertraut haben, haben ich das erstmal reingeschrieben.

Momentan ist mir erstmal wichtig das es funktioniert.

In Zukunft sollen die taps beim starten einer VM automatisch erstellt und in die Bridge eingebunden werden und beim Stoppen natürlich wieder entfernt werden.

Leider haben die Scripte dafür bisher nicht funktioniert weil entweder die Bridge nicht angezeigt wurde oder die taps gefehlt haben.

Aber jetzt habe ich erstmal Zeit mich darum zu kümmern.

----------

